
Sweden's coronavirus stoicism begins to jar - dijit
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/30/catastrophe-sweden-coronavirus-stoicism-lockdown-europe
======
nabla9
Sweden has very unique technocratic way of of running their executive branch.
The cabinet and politicians are not in drivers seat in planning this response.
Experts in Public Health Agency are, like the Sweden’s chief epidemiologist
interviewed. The cabinet mostly just executes the plan and marshals resources.

This is a good test of that system. Other Nordic countries work as good
baseline to compare against. We will find out in 3-6 months what works better.

If the people can withstand the lockdown only very limited time, other Nordic
countries may have jumped the gun. If Sweden is put into lockdown 2-3 weeks
before the epidemic peaks, it will cut out the tip of the epidemic and save
more lives.

If the society can stay in lockdown longer than expected, or other methods
like lockdown with increased testing etc. works better, Swedes will die in
higher ratio.

